# Sugar glaze for MP soap?



## ctkenyon (Feb 8, 2013)

I saw a picture of an MP soap that looked like it had a glaze topped with coarse salt. Could I make a regular sugar glaze to pour over bars of MP soap and top it with coarse salt, or does anyone have another suggestion for something that resembles a glaze?

Thank you!


----------



## Genny (Feb 8, 2013)

Do you have a link to the soap you are talking about?


----------



## lsg (Feb 8, 2013)

Are you sure it wasn't clear, cosmetic grade glitter?


----------



## ctkenyon (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you for your questions. Here's a link to the picture: http://www.goplanetearth.com/project_watermelon_slice.html
I can figure out how to make this soap up until what appears to be a glaze on each slice. (I don't want to pay $7 for the recipe.)


----------



## squigglz (Feb 11, 2013)

ctkenyon said:


> Thank you for your questions. Here's a link to the picture: http://www.goplanetearth.com/project_watermelon_slice.html
> I can figure out how to make this soap up until what appears to be a glaze on each slice. (I don't want to pay $7 for the recipe.)



There's a video at the bottom you can view for free.

Melt some clear melt and pour soap, spread on the slices, sprinkle with sea salt on both sides.


----------



## ctkenyon (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you, everyone, for your replies. 

Thank you, Squigglz. I'm going to try the clear MP soap. I don't see the link you posted for the video. Can you re-post that, please? 

Thanks!


----------



## Genny (Feb 11, 2013)

ctkenyon said:


> Thank you, everyone, for your replies.
> 
> Thank you, Squigglz. I'm going to try the clear MP soap. I don't see the link you posted for the video. Can you re-post that, please?
> 
> Thanks!



She means there's a video on the link that you posted.


----------



## ctkenyon (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you! I didn't see the video until I checked it out on my desktop. Thank you, everyone, for your help!


----------

